# A Gaming , Confortable Mouse (Wired) with Buttons



## Ironman (Aug 23, 2013)

I want A Gaming , Confortable Mouse (Wired) with Buttons

which gives me the best bang for the buck 
Having some shortcut buttons will be good

Price Lesser the better :
<1k

Q1.Is it better to get 
Lenovo M6811  or E-Blue Cobra 5D

instead of Pricey Razer or Logitech MX518 .................... I mean is the extra price worth it ?


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 23, 2013)

Go for lenovo M6811... if you can spend a bit more then Logitech G300.
Eblue cobra in not good IMO


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Aug 24, 2013)

+1 M6811 .. i have it too and its great.


----------



## Ironman (Aug 24, 2013)

and why eblue is bad ?
any more suggestions 
?


----------



## $hadow (Aug 25, 2013)

Ironman said:


> and why eblue is bad ?
> any more suggestions
> ?



You ask in your question that is the extra money worth it 
So I should say it is definitely worth it I have purchased g400 and oh boy it is a fab mouse one of the great sensor that I have seen yet.


----------



## Ironman (Aug 26, 2013)

$hadow said:


> You ask in your question that is the extra money worth it
> So I should say it is definitely worth it I have purchased g400 and oh boy it is a fab mouse one of the great sensor that I have seen yet.



OK what other options besides Logitech do i have ??

i am taking a look at the g400 in the mean time


----------



## $hadow (Aug 26, 2013)

Ironman said:


> OK what other options besides Logitech do i have ??
> 
> i am taking a look at the g400 in the mean time



You can check out cm storm in that price range


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 26, 2013)

A friend of mine owns an E-Blue cobra.. id say its a decent  mouse, he got it like 4 months ago and its working without any problems..
The build quality is nothing like Razers and Logitechs but its similar to M6811 (I used to own one)..
The biggest hiccup is the lack of warranty though


----------



## Vyom93 (Aug 27, 2013)

Ironman said:


> and why eblue is bad ?
> any more suggestions
> ?



i am using the eblue cobra jr type m from one year,5 months ago the right button was not working properly so i call the service center they didn't reply so i email them again on reply so i my self change the button & after a week the left one started giving problem so i replace the left button also and know it working fine 

so dont go with eblue


----------



## Ironman (Aug 27, 2013)

Vyom93 said:


> i am using the eblue cobra jr type m from one year,5 months ago the right button was not working properly so i call the service center they didn't reply so i email them again on reply so i my self change the button & after a week the left one started giving problem so i replace the left button also and know it working fine
> 
> so dont go with eblue



OK Then its officially out of my list !

Thanks Vyom93
(PS... You should have a better username , you deserve a better username !!)


----------



## TheLetterD (Oct 14, 2013)

The G400's price just shot up to 2.4K. Im not sure if its still as value for money at that price point.
Would recommend the G300 if you need a smaller mouse and have a Claw Grip. Buy it before its price rises too.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 14, 2013)

TheLetterD said:


> The G400's price just shot up to 2.4K. Im not sure if its still as value for money at that price point.
> Would recommend the G300 if you need a smaller mouse and have a Claw Grip. Buy it before its price rises too.


I do not think that there is a need to kick start the old thread which is even forgotten by the op.


----------



## TheLetterD (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh wow. Lol sorry didnt see the date. Saw it in the Forum Section on the first page, thought it  must be recent.
My bad!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 17, 2013)

TheLetterD said:


> Oh wow. Lol sorry didnt see the date. Saw it in the Forum Section on the first page, thought it  must be recent.
> My bad!


----------



## TheLetterD (Oct 17, 2013)

i dun goofed


----------

